# Dvorak - String Quartet 11 op.61 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dvorak's 11th SQ is probably my least favourite of his late quartets (the others have all the best choons) but its a Dvorak SQ so you know its still gonna be highly enjoyable. For once, not too many recordings. Yay!

Here's a 'live' amateur recording from YouTube. 






Recommended

Stamitz
Guarneri
Panocha (Camerata)
Chilingirian
Novak (1963)
Mendelssohn
Juilliard (Live 1965)
Prague

*Heavily recommended*

*Vlach (1966)* - the older recorded sound still stands up well but slightly exaggerated expression. Syltill a magical performance.
*Wihan* - spacious, enjoyable account that gets better as it goes along.
*Emerson* - just the right amount of everything in this one and some technically superb playing and lovely dynamics.
*Talich (2014) *- much better recorded and played than the Talich's boxy, 1976 Calliope,recording this is a highly lyrical account but with the Talich's customary Czech tang and glorious tone.
*Vlach Prague (Naxos)* - the new Vlachs obviously took a cue from their predecessors here. Warm, highly satisfying and the music is in their DNA.
*Prazak* - classy and as thoroughly special as the rest of their Dvorak]. A hair's breadth off the top spot.

*Top Pick

Panocha (Supraphon)* - although my fave cycle, consistency-wise, the Panochas don't always finish top of the shop on individual SQs. However, here they're more diirect, expressive and with a glorious tone. The final movement is played passionately and wholly convincingly. Much better than their rather sluggish Camerata remake.
*Sine Nomine *- although hardly a Czech quartet they perfectly capture the dancing rhythms and spirit of Dvorak perfectly. This is a well-proportioned recording with some quite delicious interplay. There's a warm and nicely resonant acoustic around the quartet.


----------

